# Achat ipad mini ou non ?



## matth03 (2 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je possède un macbook pro entant que machine principale, un ipad 3 et un iphone5,
jusqu'à maintenant, j'utilisais mon ipad pour les cours pour les prises de notes etc.

Et voilà je suis tenté par l'ipad mini pour sa facilité d'utilisation (l'expression passe-partout) non plus sérieusement je trouve mon ipad assez lourd et encombrant ( il est 3G et j'utilise presque pas car toujours un point wifi quelque part) et du coup je pensais le remplacer par l'ipad mini mais j'ai un doute.

Sera-t-il trop petit pour la prise de note ? Plus fragile ?
Appart l'écran ? Quel différences par rapport à mon iphone 5 ? 

Enfin voilà je suis un peu perdu et j'ai pas envie de faire un achat inutile.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## esam74 (4 Juin 2013)

Je peux t'apporter mon avis. J'avais un iPad 3 et un mbp moi aussi et j'ai vendu mon iPad pour une tablette du même format que le mini ( nexus 7 si tu connais)
Ça a complètement changé mon utilisation, maintenant je le transporte partout avec moi parce qu'il tient dans mes poches de vestes alors que l'iPad je devais prendre un sac. Je partage ma connexion du téléphone avec du coup j'ai internet partout. Je l'utilise comme GPS en voiture ( elle a une puce GPS donc pas besoin de connexion internet et ça dans tous les pays) c'est fabuleux. Mon grand iPad était lourd et encombrant mais c'est sur que la taille de l'écran était un confort,surtout pour regarder la TV. Pour le clavier je trouve plus facile vu qu'il se tient mieux en main. J'attends le nouveau mini parce que Jaime bien avoir les deux systèmes. En espérant t'avoir un petit peu aider. 
Pour te donner un petit exemple je t'écris depuis une salle d'attente a l'hôpital


----------



## Mimil5 (4 Juin 2013)

j'utilise un ipad mini quotidiennement et pour le prise de note l'écran largement assez grand et offre une vision de ce qu'on tape largement convenable par rapport à la taille du clavier virtuel.

je trouve la taille du clavier mieux proportionner que la taille d'un iPad plus grand (moins de blanc entre les touches)

Pour la question de la fragilité de l'appareil c'est comme tous il faut pas les laisser tomber et encore moins sans protection 

Bon courage pour ton choix


----------



## matth03 (6 Juin 2013)

esam74 : merci pour ta réponse, j'ai commandé l'iPad mini et je vous écris depuis celui-ci. Il est vraiment super et la différence avec/sans rétina ne se vois vraiment pas ou peu. Cependant je vais le renvoyer car je n'ai toujours pas vendu mon iPad 3 (si certains intéressé, il est sur les annonces macG). Mais je vais voir ce qui sera annoncé lundi peut être un nouvel iPad mini qui sait...
Wait & see et puis sinon c'est vraiment une superbe machine mais l'inconvénient encore est les coques qui rajoute du poids et sur les côtés l'iPad mini aura l'air plus grand :/


Et merci Mimil5, si la prise de note n'est pas si difficile qu'on pourrais le penser c'est encore un point positif ! 


En tout cas j'attend le futur acquéreur de mon iPad pour passer une nouvelle commande 


Encore merci à vous deux et si certain ont d'autres expériences à faire partager n'hésitez pas !


----------

